# OBS Remote Producer Tool | taking ideas and suggestions



## Akiva Silver (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm working on a OBS remote control tool powered by OBS-Websocket.

I plan to make a touch-based modular OBS controller. I would also create custom features that can be used within the confines of OBS-Websocket.

project trello: https://trello.com/b/zAICE9Tv/obs-remote-producer

Planned features:
- integrate with custom browser overlays
- use user specified triggers on scene change
- realtime view (would require some additional setup)
- producer notifications to streamer
- tool preset configurations
- download user-made modules
- API for users who want to make their own modules
- drag and drop interface
- manually show specific chat messages on stream (requires restream.io)
- full debug menu (server-side and stream-side)
- live statistics
- live audio editor
- remote scene changing
- polls with graphs
- live chat (requires restream.io)
- quick module view
- side panel

Here is a list of images on how it would look. (note: designs are not final)

Login screen:
https://ibb.co/jEbpdv

Loading screen:
https://ibb.co/hkgcWF

Initial Landing page:
https://ibb.co/jbsvJv

Main Configuration page:
https://ibb.co/i4EmQa

Example Home page:
https://ibb.co/gA2vJv

Some assets:
https://ibb.co/n4Rpdv

Module Examples:
https://ibb.co/kMVt5a

OBS-Websocket: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-websocket-remote-control-of-obs-studio-made-easy.466/

Note: I'm using angular 2 for the UI part for easy porting to ionic 2.
github: https://github.com/SirCoolness/OBS-Remote-Producer-Tool


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 20, 2017)

Scheduling would be neat, we get a lot of requests for automatic starting/stopping of streams. Maybe some kind of "playlist" of commands? Start stream, run for 40 minutes, switch to scene 2, stop after 80 minutes. 

Looks pretty neat so far though! Definitely will be watching this as it progresses.


----------



## Akiva Silver (Mar 20, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Scheduling would be neat, we get a lot of requests for automatic starting/stopping of streams. Maybe some kind of "playlist" of commands? Start stream, run for 40 minutes, switch to scene 2, stop after 80 minutes.
> 
> Looks pretty neat so far though! Definitely will be watching this as it progresses.



great idea, i'll add it to the trello list


----------



## Akiva Silver (Mar 23, 2017)

Project update, a github repo has been created. I'm currently working on getting the project's framework setup. The development direction I'm going for is fully modular and to achieve that there needs to be a proper framework.


----------



## GillyMoMo (Mar 28, 2017)

Why just web based? There are a number of reasons why one would want this on a closed network as well. As well I have quite a few ideas to throw into the mix as well.


----------



## Akiva Silver (Apr 1, 2017)

GillyMoMo said:


> Why just web based? There are a number of reasons why one would want this on a closed network as well. As well I have quite a few ideas to throw into the mix as well.


I'm planning to port it to native applications to using ionic. I'm building the frontend in angular.io, so that should not be too hard. Also, I'm going to be using SSL to ensure the connections stay secure.


----------



## Anubisviech (Apr 3, 2017)

Web based is actually good, as it allows you to use ANY client for remote control, like linux notebook, tablet, tv etc..


----------



## Akiva Silver (Apr 6, 2017)

Anubisviech said:


> Web based is actually good, as it allows you to use ANY client for remote control, like linux notebook, tablet, tv etc..


Yep, that's the plan. My intention is to make it technically universal, the only requirement would be that the device has to have an internet browser.


----------

